# Where to find Gerbil Breeders? (UK)



## Ronaai (Jun 5, 2015)

September 26th 2012 and October 29th 2012 I said see you later to my two male winter white dwarf hamster's Nick and Tiny T; I always knew I'd want more small rodents since they're such characters, just didn't expect the hurt from the last two to last quite so long, but now I finally feel ready to bring open my life and heart to more- Gerbils this time though.

The only downside, I refuse point blank to buy from pet shops; admittedly, I bought my hamsters from a local one, but only to get them out of there- Nick only had 3 legs so he was on death row and Tiny T was the smallest in his tank and being bullied by the larger male and he just looked so miserable. So they came home with me that day...

Even my dog was a rescue from an abusive pet shop...so after 3, I just can't anymore...not even pets at home could convince me; before I buy, I want to see mum and dad, get an idea on their general health, temperament etc...

Plus I'm somewhat picky xD I've had my heart set on owning a black or slate pied Gerbil with the white collar around it's neck and white tail tip for years now, and I have recently fallen in love with the spotted nutmeg and red eyed honey pied, but as long as I can find a black/slate pied with those markings, the second little guy can be any colour, I'll go with whatever one wins my heart. 

I've sorted everything out for them; I've found the cage I'm going to get them (chosen the Qute by Omlets cage), made a list of everything I will need and buying bits as I can, and as of yesterday have sorted out landlord permission to have them in a student flat come September. So I have everything sorted, but them. 

I won't be able to get them till probably a week or two before I go back to University, so September 10th-22nd since we have a holiday booked and I can't just get two baby gerbils then leave them with someone for two weeks, it's not fair on them and right now, I wouldn't be able to afford them and paying someone to look after them, so if anything were to happen or go wrong, I'd be stuck. 

I thought I'd found the perfect breeder since they had 3-4 black/slate pied's, but then I realised they lived nearly 2 hours away and even telling my mum I'd pay for the petrol didn't work- so I need to find someone closer to home, but where do you start? I've tried so many pet sites now and all the promising one's are miles up north (Manchester, Glasgow, Leeds/Yorkshire...) I live 15 minutes outside of London in Hertfordshire, 4+ hours is simply too far for Gerbils :C

So this is a huge shot in the dark to see if anyone here can help me find a breeder


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Can not help with breeders in your area sorry, but have you considered rescues as just another place to look?

I hope you find your gerbils soon.


----------



## squirreltz (Jun 19, 2015)

I am in Bristol, been breeding gerbils carefully for 10 years, am putting a new pair together so young available in about 4/5 months. Where are you going to uni? I used to do Bristol to Bangor with gerbils on the train which they managed far better than a car and you could fund yourself.
We'd have to talk about that cage, it's not the best option for gerbils and very expensive, I have ideal cheaper solutions.
Any better?


----------



## Ronaai (Jun 5, 2015)

squirreltz said:


> I am in Bristol, been breeding gerbils carefully for 10 years, am putting a new pair together so young available in about 4/5 months. Where are you going to uni? I used to do Bristol to Bangor with gerbils on the train which they managed far better than a car and you could fund yourself.
> We'd have to talk about that cage, it's not the best option for gerbils and very expensive, I have ideal cheaper solutions.
> Any better?


Apologies for the slow reply; I'm going to Leicester, and I'm on a very limited budget up there so I wouldn't be able to afford a train to Bristol, I can barely manage Leicester to Kings Cross =( I think at this rate, I'm going to have to bite the bullet and look in Pets at home; we have a family friend who's a vet, and she's offered to come with me to make sure the ones I buy are healthy and show no signs of illness or disease, so that's a plus ><

Yeah, I've realised that it's way too small for 2 gerbils and they'd have literally no room for toys or anything fun :C so going to get them a much bigger one for half the cost x) My main worry was cleaning them since the landlord agreement is I keep them cleaned out regularly and tidy their mess up, and the Qute one looked so easy, but the apartment I'm renting has wood flooring, so even if they do make a mess, it will be easy to clean up ^^


----------



## Robotmoth (Jan 11, 2019)

Just to say... I've often bought from pet shops. I think it depends on you local one and who works there tbh. My oldest gerbil Eric, was 4 and a half and from Pets at Home. 
Obvs buy from a local breeder if you can but don't assume they're better (or local breeder supplies the pet shop ).
Just know what to look for when buying any animal. Do your research And obvs report anything untoward.


----------

